
The KindleBerry Pi - damaru
http://www.ponnuki.net/2012/09/kindleberry-pi/
======
kqr2
VNC viewer for the kindle:

<http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=150434>

How to use your Kindle DX as a display:

[http://www.pcworld.com/article/259582/how_to_use_a_kindle_dx...](http://www.pcworld.com/article/259582/how_to_use_a_kindle_dx_as_a_pc_display.html)

~~~
damaru
I tried the vnc over the raspberry from the kindle and it wasn't really
satisfying for what it worth. The e-ink display size and refresh rate is ok
for shell action, but not so interesting for the X window...

------
jamesmcn
I'd love to have a 24" or 30" USB-driven eInk screen or three for fairly
static stuff like documentation. Running a terminal on an eInk display is
probably less painful than repeatedly bashing your toes into a cinder block.
Probably.

An iPhone would probably make a far better portable screen.

Cool hack, though.

~~~
pja
The e-ink datasheet[1] says that they don't make them any bigger than 12"
sadly:

[1].<http://www.eink.com/sell_sheets/pearl%20sell%20sheet.pdf>

------
joshu
I wonder if the screen is fast enough. I would love to work on an actual non-
glowing screen.

~~~
vidarh
My first thought was the same - if it performs like the "page flip" on the
Kindle, I'd jump off a high building within minutes. But I've no idea if most
of that delay is down to the screen or some combination of processing power
and/or conserving power.

~~~
teraflop
The full-page flashing refresh on the Kindle is a software measure to get rid
of the afterimage that would otherwise remain on the screen. Here's what it
looks like when it's disabled: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQJGfU8fEUg>

------
damaru
Simon Sharwood provided a quite deep and comprehensive review of my post:

<http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/09/11/kindleberry_pi/>

The part I prefer the most is when he uses 'long suit' instead of 'strong
suit'.

------
darklajid
I was hoping for a lower level hack, but it _is_ neat.

That said, I still have a couple of broken laptops here and want to check out
if I can connect the lcd displays to my Raspberry Pi in the future. When I
don't fail at basic googling skills to get past all the inverse projects
(replacing a broken screen instead of reusing a working screen from a laptop).

~~~
alexchamberlain
If you get it working, please post here:
<http://raspberrypi.stackexchange.com/q/848/86>

------
chm
I bought my Raspberry Pi a week ago, and I thought about the exact same thing!
I have a Kindle 4, though.

Nice work!

------
orangethirty
Fantastic hack. I've been meaning to find an excuse to play with the Pi, and
well, this is it.

------
whichdan
I would love to use this as a novel way to force myself to learn vim.

